# Elevator as means of egress



## mp25 (Oct 19, 2018)

10 story building
all residential (apartments) served by an elevator(s)
Privately owned/financed (my understanding is that it is not covered by HUD then)

International Codes are NOT applicable
State accessibility code does not require an elevator as an accessible means of egress
All units are either A & B, and some have communication features

*Does an elevator have to be provided as one of the means of egress since type A/B units will be located more than 4 stories about the level of exit discharge?*

When i look at the ADA, i see that the building would be regulated by section 233.3. This section then points me to the technical section for toilets/kitchens communications and to _206 - accessible route_s. It does not specifically point me to _207 - means of egress_ which would require elevator to serve as a means of egress thru the IBC sections. It doesn't feel right that it would not be required but i don't know how to connect the dots to that section.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2018)

No, but area of refuge and communication systems may be required or additional fire protection features, elevator lobby, etc. etc. etc.

Such a broad question without any guidelines - existing, under construction, ????


----------

